
Goodbye, Object Oriented Programming - koide
https://medium.com/@cscalfani/goodbye-object-oriented-programming-a59cda4c0e53#.x2jl0wgap
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154228)

